# A Very Harold & Kumar Christmas - (2011)



## Maycara (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know what they think about this..... I loved the first movie. Second one was okay......


*Illmatic's OP:*


[YOUTUBE]t0u5WUxQDGg[/YOUTUBE]​


> Six years after their Guantanamo Bay adventure..stoner buds Harold Lee and Kumar Patel have replaced each other with new friends and are preparing for their respective Yuletide celebrations. But when a mysterious package mistakenly arrives at Kumar's door on Christmas Eve, his attempt to redirect it to Harold's house ends with the "high grade" contents—and Harold's father-in-law's prize Christmas tree— going up in smoke. With his in-laws out of the house for the day, Harold decides to cover his tracks, rather than come clean. Reluctantly embarking on another ill-advised journey with Kumar through New York City, their search for the perfect replacement tree almost blows Christmas Eve sky high.



*Cast:*
John Cho, Kal Penn, Neil Patrick Harris, Paula Garces, Danneel Harris, Bobby Lee, Eddie Kaye Thomas, Tom Lennon, Danny Trejo, Amir Blumenfeld, David Burtka, Fred Melamed, Patton Oswalt, Richard Riehle

*Director:*
Todd Strauss-Schulson

*Release Date:*
November 4, 2011


----------



## Grape (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks good. Better than Guantanamo Bay...


----------



## spaZ (Aug 11, 2011)

Ohhh god this looks like the sheeeeeit!!!


----------



## illmatic (Aug 11, 2011)

I was too late.


----------



## The Big G (Aug 11, 2011)

NPH is so manly only a man can please him


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks as hilarious as the other ones.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 11, 2011)

Of course it's in 3D.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 11, 2011)

^It's a comedy movie,why would it need to be in 3D....or maybe it's for the tits .


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

Exactly. That's prolly' why. That and the money of course. I bet it'll be terrible 3D anyway, not that the people that'll spend the money to see it that way will care.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 12, 2011)

:jove**


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 12, 2011)

Looks decent. Loved the first two, so over the top dumb but full of lolz.


----------



## Maycara (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet on the merge. Illmatic Got credit...

As for the movie, I am kind of skeptical. I really really enjoyed Part 1. However, Part 2 wasn't nearly as good. I hope this isn't another classic case of beating a dead horse....


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

hope they make it good like the first one cause Guantanamo bay was bad.


----------



## Vonocourt (Aug 12, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> ^It's a comedy movie,why would it need to be in 3D....or maybe it's for the tits .



But it's bad 3D, get it. It's a joke. Cuz the 3D is most likely going to be super contrived situations where stuff jumps out at you, and it'll be funny cuz it's bad. I'm calling it, 3D penis. This is high-brow humor here folks.

But yeah, "Avatarded." When a trailer has a joke that I originally heard on a Giantbomb quicklook from December *2009*, I know exactly what to expect from the movie.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 13, 2011)

Ugh... Let's keep ruining the only decent toilet humor comedy further...


----------



## Skill Hunter (Aug 13, 2011)

Never saw Guantanamo Bay one. What was so bad about it?


----------



## crazymtf (Aug 13, 2011)

Was bit to random. Pacing was weird. And some really unfunny parts. Still there were parts that were fucking funny as hell.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks like they're finally doing the right thing and giving NPH more screen time.


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 14, 2011)

I enjoyed Guantanamo Bay.


----------



## G. Hawke (Aug 14, 2011)

I....I want this to be awesome.

Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Violent-nin (Aug 15, 2011)

Fucking 3D. 

I enjoyed the first two especially the first one, and I'm looking forward to this one.


----------



## Pool88888 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad they're coming out with another one. I loved the first two, lets see if this will live up to the legacy! I'm also glad Neil Partick Harris will be in this one too. xD


----------

